# These 2 are doing great !



## Bonnie&Clyde (Feb 8, 2017)

Bonnie (right) and Clyde (left) are doing great with training and their innate protection instinct.

Bonnie is now 9 months and Clyde is 8 months (and yes, he's passed her in size.) They have learned what we expect and when we give them a command, they are on it.

They are respectfully protective and not aggressive The minute we tell them everything is ok, they are good with the situation. They are leery of a new person to begin with but warm up quickly, staying back about 6 feet until we say it's ok. One funny note to this, they have not gone right up to anyone willingly......until my son, who's in the USMC came home for a visit...Instant friendship.  

Fast forward to today, we are on 4 acres, the outer perimeter is completed fenced, with a inner fence to keep farm animals away from the yard and house. I was outside with the dynamic duo when I heard our neighbor's hound dog bellowing really close by. The neighbor is 1/4 mile away so we hear the dog a lot but I knew it was really close and sounded like it was inside the fence on our back property. Both dogs alerted, ran 1/2 way between me and the inner fence and barked. The hound shut up and both dogs came back to my side, laid down facing the direction the dog came from. Hubby came out to see what was going on. When he walked to the gate that goes to the back of the property, B & C walked with him. Up walked this hound dog. Neither Bonnie nor Clyde made a sound. The hound looked at them, turned and ran back out of sight. We walked back from the gate while my husband called the neighbor to let him know his hound was loose. I turned around and Clyde is on guard at the gate with Bonnie right beside me watching Clyde for any sign the hound was back.

Now to walk the fence line to see where the breach is that let the dog in. And, the dog is now safely back home with the neighbor.


----------



## Tamra9991 (Jun 30, 2017)

Gorgeous dogs


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

4 acres is a lot of fence. I have just a bit over two and that is quite a bit of fence to keep track of. 
Good for your two to do their job so well.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

That is great you see how well your training and their instincts work together. Beautiful duo.


----------

